

Microsoft Adopts the Middle Finger - dfine
http://qz.com/397347/microsoft-is-the-only-tech-company-daring-enough-to-support-the-middle-finger-emoji/

======
Someone1234
This is legitimately good news. I hope Chrome starts working with these Emoji
soon. As of today, Windows 8.1 with Chrome latest, still doesn't display them
on web-pages but strangely DOES display them if you select the emoji, right
click, and look in the "Search [Engine] for '😃'" line.

In general, dealing with American's puritanicalism is very tiresome at times.
Glad they allowed through a bad hand gesture <insert roll eyes emoji here>.

~~~
kllrnohj
This has nothing to do with "American's puritanicalism" and is just a matter
of there are over 700 emoji and Unicode 7.0, which added the middle finger
one, added another 250. It takes time to create 250 emoji. Google and Apple
just haven't gotten to this one yet.

If this was a question of "American's puritanicalism" or Google & Apple
refusing to add this one to "keep things polite" then it just never would have
made it into Unicode 7.0 in the first place as both Apple & Google are full
members of the unicode consortium.

